# Panfish in Greenwood Reservoir (Ishpeming)?



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

Has anyone been fishing Greenwood Reservoir for Crappie or Bluegill? I'm up in Marquette and I want to catch some panfish. I've heard that Greenwood Reservoir is pretty good for panfish and pike, but there's a lot of water there so I wanted a little help on where to go. Feel free to PM me.

Thanks, 

Joe


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

This probably belongs in one of the ice fishing forums. Anyway, I was on greenwood sunday. I didn't drive out, I probably should have. We walked out from the boat launch and got the big skunk-o. One flag, but it could have been the wind. There were some other guys around me, they didn't do any better. Lots of vehicles drove out of site, no reports from them though. Good luck, the ice is super thick.


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

Greenwood is overwhelmingly big for me, so I've never ice fished there. (Have fished from shore a few times just fooling around). I hear they get a lot of crappies there though. There is a writeup in the Sportsmen's Connection Eastern U.P. Fishing Map Guide that may help you out. If you don't have the book, you can find it and read the article in pretty much any book store or fishing department.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Jerry, if Joe is there near Marquette, do you know if Teal, Independance, Michigamme could be reccommended? I have not been up there at all this winter, but these lakes should be fishing well, especially if you got the power-auger! Are snowshoes needed to walk on some of the lakes because of the deep snow? Thanks.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Snow depth isn't killer right now, I have been going without. Indy and Michigamme have both been fishing fairly well. Indy is a better bet for larger fish, Michigamme for numbers of fish. This is what I have been hearing anyway I haven't fished either one all winter!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool beans. Joefsu, did ya find 'em? Wish I were there with you!


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

Fished Greenwood the last two afternoons without results. Tuesday I didn't catch a fish and marked one or two. Yesterday I fished out there with a buddy and I caught one crappie about 10-11 inches the first time I dropped the jig down. Only marked one other fish after that and it wouldn't bite. I'm not going back there because I can't get off the "two track" going across the lake because of the hard packed snow from the snowmobiles. I'm going to give Teal Lake a shot tonight because it's smaller and closer than Lake Independence. I've never been to Big Bay and I have no clue as to where to fish on Lake Independence. 

Thanks for the help fellas and I'll keep you updated on how I do. 

Joe


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

itchn2fish said:


> Jerry, if Joe is there near Marquette, do you know if Teal, Independance, Michigamme could be reccommended? I have not been up there at all this winter, but these lakes should be fishing well, especially if you got the power-auger! Are snowshoes needed to walk on some of the lakes because of the deep snow? Thanks.


I have been gone for a couple days... anyway, as a rule, I don't fish big lakes. I'm not a good direct source of information on them. However, based on limited past experience and word of mouth, there aren't any fish in teal. Okay, that's a slight exaggeration, but most people don't seem to do too well there, and I never caught much of anything. I have never fished Independence, but it sounds "hit or miss" to me. Its size and structure are also daunting. That's about all I can offer. Have not heard anything up to date about this season specifically.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd have to agree with you Jerry that there are no fish in Teal Lake. I went out last night and caught about 10 perch. The biggest of them maybe went 7" if I stretched him. :16suspect The fish around Marquette have not been kind to me so far. I may just have to be happy catching bluegills on the weekends back in Iron River. :evil:

Thanks for all the info everyone!

Joe


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*Central U.P.
Uncle Ducky Outfitters 906-228-5447
**Pictures from 2007*
*02.19.07
Last weekend was great at the Lake Independence/Big Bay Ice Fishing Derby. The lake is still producing some nice catches of perch and walleye. Chad Dilts of downstate Frankfort won the walleye class with a 24" 5lb. beauty. winning perch was 14 inches and northern winner was 31 inches. Ice is a good 18 inches now with lots of snow cover. Still lots of good fishing left through about March 15th. For a guided day on the ice contact Uncle Ducky Outfitters at 906-228-5447. For you ice fishing tackle and bait contact Bill at Big Bay Outfitters in Big Bay. 906-345-9399. *
I have not been able to find a recent report, but in past years, we have done well here. It is a large lake, and the fish move around but they are there. At least you got to see some nice scenery in the area, wish I was there too!!!!!!


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

itchn2fish said:


> I have not been able to find a recent report, but in past years, we have done well here. It is a large lake, and the fish move around but they are there. At least you got to see some nice scenery in the area, wish I was there too!!!!!!


The fish haven't been treating me very well, but I can't complain about the scenery or the fact that I have the afternoon to relax. I love just being out in the outdoors. 

I might give Lake Independence a shot next week or even next weekend. The wife came up this weekend to visit so my fishing plans are shot. Oh well. 

Joe


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

I live right in Marquette and keep a close ear to the local ice fishing reports and I'm not just saying it is 'poor at best" to keep you away...it really is pretty poor. Sure you'll hear a guy coming back with a nice catch but those stories are few and far between. I have a brand new gas auger, two man clam and more than enough ice gear for me and my two boys and for the most part it just sits in the garage. I don't mind getting skunked but it would be nice to pick up a meal or two. Right now, I'm just enjoying some late winter yote hunting and a little trapping in the free time.


----------

